# Cutting Your Buds Away from the Main Stalk to Dry!



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

I want to give you all Here at RIU a lil insight to the way i chop dry and cure my Buds to get to the point that everyone just about wants to here, how to get the best and fastest dry and cure for your money..So here is what i do..

First of all there is no secret that if you hang a plant to dry whole it will take forever to get to the dry point that we need to began curing that holds true for leaving large shoots and stems on your drying Buds as well, not only does it take longer to get you where you want to be it also opens the door for other issues such as mold Etc. 

Well here is what i do, when i get ready to harvest my plants i do avery good flush maybe at leats 2 weeks before harvest right before harvest i give my plant 36 hours of darkness to finish up, form here i began to chop my plant and i do so in a very dimly lit room and i only take off the Buds i take no stems or shoots along for the ride only quarter or more size nugs i place them on a lareg screen in my brying closet and run my small fan on low not dirrected at the buds themselves..I useally let mine dry for about 3 days only and then i place them into mason jars for 24 hours after the 24 hours are up i open the the jars and at this time some of the moisture will have returned to the buds..Here is the main thing i do differently now then i did before, i no longer just let the jar breath and then reclose it i actually let the buds rest out of the jar for the next 8 hours and then return them back into the jars for the next 16 and repeat the cycle for the next 7 to 10 days once im sure my buds are safe frommold and dry enough for my taste i then leave them alone to cure and with this ive had some real nice results not to mention i get a very honest reading when it comes to wet and dry weight on my nuggs it comes out to be something like 1/3 wet equals your dry weight..Buds get more solid and dence a lot faster and the cure proccess is for some reason speeded up nicely...

I hope this helps out when it comes to getting the best out of your harvest that you can!!


Please feel free to share you tios and or trial and errors here with us and lets see some dried and cured Bud shots not fresh off the plant wet shit i want to see what it looks like when the finished product comes out those jars!!!

Peace and Happy token!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

Here is a lil example of the almost finished product from my last grow...


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Here is a lil example of the almost finished product from my last grow...


damn dude, that shit look serious. ill probably try this method when i chop my plant in about a week or so. thanks


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 6, 2011)

lobsterxmanx said:


> damn dude, that shit look serious. ill probably try this method when i chop my plant in about a week or so. thanks


Right on man it is tried and true i have more pic's i'll be posting as this thread goes but this is my second grow that i used this method and i will not be changing anything unless it proves to be better..Thanks for the feed back and stopping by..Peace


----------



## stoner4201 (May 21, 2011)

Nice dude!! That bud looks pretty delish! I will definitely think about trying this method!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 22, 2011)

stoner4201 said:


> Nice dude!! That bud looks pretty delish! I will definitely think about trying this method!


Right on bro like i say each of us have to find that medium that gets us the best results you know and i like this method if you are around in a few days maybe 6 or 7 i'l show you jsut what i do step by step!!as i have three beautiful Blue Diesels due to come down then..Peace


----------



## LordWinter (May 23, 2011)

Very interesting. Gonna be awhile before I have a harvest since I had to scrap my bagseed grow, but I think I'm gonna have to sub this thread and try this out when I bring a crop to fruition.


----------



## Martyshoemaker024 (May 23, 2011)

I've been looking out for a quick dry/cure method. Thx for this I am subscribed and will be back to this post in 11 weeks for reference! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

very nice looks mighty chronic


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 23, 2011)

Good to have you all stay tuned in and dont forget to share some of your pic's and knowlege...


----------



## LordWinter (May 23, 2011)

I'll share when I get some. The plants I just chopped were so sad I almost cried for them. Stunted to hell. Total butchery, but that's why I used bagseed to begin with... no loss of bought seeds while I make my newb mistakes. By the time I get my White Widow and Romulan, I'll be ready to grow the good stuff.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 23, 2011)

LordWinter said:


> I'll share when I get some. The plants I just chopped were so sad I almost cried for them. Stunted to hell. Total butchery, but that's why I used bagseed to begin with... no loss of bought seeds while I make my newb mistakes. By the time I get my White Widow and Romulan, I'll be ready to grow the good stuff.


Right on LW that is the way to go you are on the right track so long as you learn as you go..Shoot me a thread to your next grow try and i'll be there to check you out...


----------



## LordWinter (May 23, 2011)

Cool, thanks. I'm expecting my order to be in this week or next, and I also put in another round of bagseed tonight to germ. I should have some photos up in about a week or two.


----------



## LordWinter (May 23, 2011)

Nice, got my order today in the mail. Everything came through nice and pretty. Now it's time to plan out my grow. I think I may toss the Fruit Auto from Dinafem into the mix just for shits and giggles. Not sure yet, though. Tell you this much... if I weren't still learning so much from the bagseed I've been messing with, I'd be digging the seeds I put in to germ last night straight out of the pots to make room for these newcomers.


----------



## stoner4201 (May 24, 2011)

LordWinter--- LOL I know exactly what you are saying! I have some bagseed growing right now and I've learned a ton, and she has turned into a beauty! At least for my second grow it has so far exceeded my expectations. Take a look at some recent pics


----------



## stoner4201 (May 24, 2011)

oh and the little one is some new bagseed dude told me it was some purple kush(I think its actually not purple kush, or whoever grew it didnt grow it to its potential). I got a nice little hydro setup and these plants are about half way through flowering. I cant wait for the finished product!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 24, 2011)

i did that same process last year, got bud dried quicker, but i did notice that the buds that were sealed longer did have more aroma and taste in the long run. but if you need buds quick, its definitely the way to do it!


----------



## LordWinter (May 25, 2011)

stoner4201 said:


> LordWinter--- LOL I know exactly what you are saying! I have some bagseed growing right now and I've learned a ton, and she has turned into a beauty! At least for my second grow it has so far exceeded my expectations. Take a look at some recent pics


Very nice, stoner. I like those sativas. You need some more indicas, though. That one in the pic looks a bit lonely.



Kevdogg5555 said:


> i did that same process last year, got bud dried quicker, but i did notice that the buds that were sealed longer did have more aroma and taste in the long run. but if you need buds quick, its definitely the way to do it!


K, lemme make sure I understand this... aside from losing extra couchlock (curing part of the process), the ONLY downside to this method of drying and curing produces only a loss in taste and scent? I can live with that.


----------



## krok (May 26, 2011)

I always believed you should let your plants dry as slowly as possible, about 14 days. And then jar. The results were always good, and I don't mind waiting a couple of weeks.

But I'll have to try this with a few buds only. I've actually tried it once, but the buds started to smell like leather (don't know why) so made BHO with it.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 27, 2011)

Im not sure if i mis spoke or said something here that i didnt mean to say or what but i have not had any peoblem with lack of smell or taste associated with this harvesting technique all the grows ive done this with have been simply supurb!!! i give the time frame as a template for those that want there buds smokeable in the least amount of time and when i say two weeks for cure thats at the minimum for me but since the buds are smaller and faster to dry out properly they also cure a lil faster to me in my opinion...I just harvested 3 of my Blue diesel plants and il post pic's later on to show the size of the buds after chop and then after dry and then after cure for the two weeks...They have been drying for about 48 hours now and are almost ready for the jars to go 12 in 12 out for the next 6 days or so and then stored away..


----------



## LordWinter (May 27, 2011)

Nah, you didn't misspeak. Others have said that your drying method reduces scent and taste. I was just going on the record that it didn't really matter to me. I'm not growing for gourmets, I'm growing for meds and taste stopped mattering with meds when I stopped taking chewables as a kid.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 27, 2011)

LordWinter said:


> Nah, you didn't misspeak. Others have said that your drying method reduces scent and taste. I was just going on the record that it didn't really matter to me. I'm not growing for gourmets, I'm growing for meds and taste stopped mattering with meds when I stopped taking chewables as a kid.


Right on bro i justr like to clarify myself if in fact i do misspeak you know...here are a few pic's of the first chop 3 x Blue Diesel 2 different Phenos..

In the photos you can see the plants that i chopped all of them were singe cola plants with not very much side branching at all as you see i have a pic of the bud before i remove the stem portion from the and most people would just stick a paper clip in them and hang them up doing this will take at least 6 to 8 days to dry well!!i chop all the buds from the stems and leave only quarter size buds to dry or a lil larger..the pic shows the buds after chop down this is after day one of drying..

The thing i like most is that you get a real good judgement of your weight after i finished these they weighed in at just over 194 grams wet now with this method i should get a lil better than a third of the weight when dry works every time..so im looking for about 90 grams dry from these three plants after cure..


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

very nice looks mighty chronic keep it up


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 27, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> very nice looks mighty chronic keep it up


TY bro glad you like..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok so here are the harvest pic's after a 8 day cure not done yet with the cure but i thought id get you guys an acurate weight so it came in as follows..By the way i ended up chopping all four of the BD and just left the 2 CBH's to go later on..And the total wet weight came to just under 300 grams remember all the buds were cut from the main branches and dried for the three days and the to the cure jar for 12/12 in jar and then out of jar for the next 5 days after that i go ahead and store it as long as im happy with the dryness of the bud..My one Purple Pheno BD was the top yeilder she came in with just over 40 grams and some very nice tight buds the other three together came in at a grand total of 79.4 grams dried and cure for a 4 plant single colas grow with 119.7 grams....The smell is outstanding when you p[op this jar and break a nug open simply great i have yet to smoke any myself because i like to wait for the final cure but i know it put my old lady on her ass yesterday..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 1, 2011)

A lil better shot of the purple pheno..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 7, 2011)

*This is some fantastic bud and just for the record i think the proof is in the pudding as i stated at the beggining of the thread to me this is a fool proof way to get your buds chopped dried cured and ready for smoking all in about 14 days or so with fantastic results now i know you cant smell them or taste them so let me assure you that both taste and smell i have lost nothing they are ripe and taste amazingly smooth and fruity..and lets not even talk about the bag apeal thats another story so i hope this helped you all that were here and id love to see some of your results when some of you try this method..*

*




*


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> *This is some fantastic bud and just for the record i think the proof is in the pudding as i stated at the beggining of the thread to me this is a fool proof way to get your buds chopped dried cured and ready for smoking all in about 14 days or so with fantastic results now i know you cant smell them or taste them so let me assure you that both taste and smell i have lost nothing they are ripe and taste amazingly smooth and fruity..and lets not even talk about the bag apeal thats another story so i hope this helped you all that were here and id love to see some of your results when some of you try this method..*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I'm sold. That shit looks great!!


----------



## blower (Jun 8, 2011)

nice but are they dense or flufy?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

blower said:


> nice but are they dense or flufy?


I'm sorry you are not here to be able to touch them as well but yes they are not fluffy at all very nice and solid sticky and you can tell by the weight of the small nugs they all have a nice weight to them for the size of the nugs..Fluffy nugs have no weight to them..


----------



## beeznutz (Jun 22, 2011)

ima give this a go, im drying right now....quick question though, what was ur environment like? temp, humdity, etc?
i usually cut main stem and chop most leaves then hang and i check the stem [snap it] to see when done drying but
with this method i have to rely on other factors....right now i cannot get my humidity down, its been between 70-80
and the temp at 75. this is a basement setup, a new place, and it turns out that it retains a lot of water so its hard to
control humidity. i know getting a dehumidifier would help but the basement its pretty big and i would have to get a
pretty expensive one to actually make a diference- can't afford it right now.....
its been 8 days of drying on a rack surrounded by cardboard with a fan blowing on top and a fan sucking from the bottom.
popped a few buds last nite and still pretty wet....smoked it and was a good high but not a good burn, ashes weren't quite
gray....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey glad to here you are going to try this out i wish you luck, as for my temps and humidity it was at right around 65 deg and the humidity was at 40 % with no fan on and then 28 % with fan running..75 seems a lil high but the good thing about this method is you dont have great big clusters of buds that will mold very easy on you i say try it with and without the fan and see how mush you can get your humidity to drop there has been times when we had lots of rain here i ran my fan on cycles to help with the high humidity..


----------



## beeznutz (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah man, it's been raining a lot lately so that makes it even harder...
do you wait to get a little crunch on those buds? what would you say it
tells you they're ready?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 22, 2011)

*For all that are interested i have a new grow journal started, i wil be finishing this grow here and then i'll use the other thread as my permenate home for all grows after this the new grow is underway and it is Pineapple Xpress,Midnight Kush,Sour Kush..so stop on by and check out the new digs...

*Stinkbudd1's 600watts~soil~earth juice~brew tea grows!!


----------



## beeznutz (Jun 28, 2011)

so what exactly is the method ur using?
I was under the impression that it should b 16/8 in/out
but after going thru the thread again I also noticed uv
mentioned a few times that ur doing 12/12 in/out.

jus wanna make sure I got it right....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 28, 2011)

beeznutz said:


> so what exactly is the method ur using?
> I was under the impression that it should b 16/8 in/out
> but after going thru the thread again I also noticed uv
> mentioned a few times that ur doing 12/12 in/out.
> ...


Hey thanks for the post and im glad you asked the question because i did not explain myself as i should have here is what i do as simply as i can state it but i must say the reason for the discrepencies is because i have had some buds that tok a lil longer to get to the dry point that i like and when this happens i go to the 12 in 12 out to assure that i am not putting my buds in the jar when they are still yet to moist..This has happened on two occasions to me and you can always tell when you open the jar after the first day or 24 hours in the buds will be really rehydrated once again..So if you have your buds dried to the point that there is no risk of molding then you will go ahead with this method that is to follow..Well here is what i do, when i get ready to harvest my plants i do avery good flush maybe at leats 2 weeks before harvest right before harvest i give my plant 36 hours of darkness to finish up, form here i began to chop my plant and i do so in a very dimly lit room and i only take off the Buds i take no stems or shoots along for the ride only quarter or more size nugs i place them on a lareg screen in my brying closet and run my small fan on low not dirrected at the buds themselves..I useally let mine dry for about 3 days only and then i place them into mason jars for 24 hours after the 24 hours are up i open the the jars and at this time some of the moisture will have returned to the buds..Here is the main thing i do differently now then i did before, i no longer just let the jar breath and then reclose it i actually let the buds rest out of the jar for the next 8 hours and then return them back into the jars for the next 16 and repeat the cycle for the next 7 to 10 days once im sure my buds are safe frommold and dry enough for my taste i then leave them alone to cure and with this ive had some real nice results not to mention i get a very honest reading when it comes to wet and dry weight on my nuggs it comes out to be something like 1/3 wet equals your dry weight..Buds get more solid and dence a lot faster and the cure proccess is for some reason speeded up nicely..The most important thing to remember is to get a very good dry on your buds from hanging but remember there is a fine line between jar ready and and not ready for jar..to me if your stem snaps you have over dried in this method..


----------



## beeznutz (Jun 29, 2011)

k.
thx for clarifying that for me....


----------



## kingofqueen (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats a good method . Especially for some one who is worried about over drying and fucking up the cure . I do a similiar method and it works great ! Dank , sticky buds . I keep em a little fluffy till I'm ready to pull some to smoke . I keep what I,m smoking in a baggie then they harden up nice .


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

kingofqueen said:


> Thats a good method . Especially for some one who is worried about over drying and fucking up the cure . I do a similiar method and it works great ! Dank , sticky buds . I keep em a little fluffy till I'm ready to pull some to smoke . I keep what I,m smoking in a baggie then they harden up nice .


Exactly right you are, and thanks for the post i forgot to speak to that part of it because i dont doo it as often as i once did,but once your buds are good and to the point you desire you can easily rock them up into solid nugs simply by putting them into air tight sealed up plastic baggies..But i found if you dont want to do it this way then it will do the same thing if you just let your cure stay in the jar for at least a month..


----------



## SKandall (Jun 30, 2011)

So are you saying when trimming take the buds off completely from the stem put them on a drying screen for a few days then jar them up for a few days open let it sit out and jar up again? And this will make sure no hay smell?


----------



## SKandall (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought lacing them in the stalk promotes the thc in the stem to soak more into the buds? Is that false?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 2, 2011)

SKandall said:


> So are you saying when trimming take the buds off completely from the stem put them on a drying screen for a few days then jar them up for a few days open let it sit out and jar up again? And this will make sure no hay smell?


Sort of but not quite you are missing a pretty neccessary step and that is when you first go to your jar for the 24 hours when you open that jar again some of the moisture will have returned and this is when judgement take over if it seems that they are a lil to moist once again you need to do at least 8- 12 hours of out of jar drying again then rejar and check once again you may have to do the 12 hour shifts about two oro three times before you feel safe to store your buds free of mold chances..

Mine typically goes like this:

Day one after 48 hours dark and good flush! Chop all buds from main stalks they should all be around quater size nugs or a lil larger..Place them on screen and turn on your small circulating fan on low and pointed away from the buds..
Let them dry until they are crunchy outside
once you get to this point you can began the jar cure or as i call it the pre cure because the buds although they seem very dry will still maore then likely contain some moisture..
leave them in the jar for 24 hours and open to check moisture if the moisture has returned then leave them out for anywhere between 8-12 hours and then return to jar for the next 12 or 16 hours do this each day for maybe 4 days and once you are sure they are dry enough not to risk mold then go about your cureiong as you wish i let mine go for maybe a few days just opening once a day for maybe a 1/2 hour or so and then i leave them alone for good...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 2, 2011)

SKandall said:


> I thought lacing them in the stalk promotes the thc in the stem to soak more into the buds? Is that false?


Ive heard a lot of things here i take a lot of them with a grain of salt until i run my own trail and error as i have with this...But one thing to remember if you are feeding your girls nothing but water and flushing good over her last 10 nto 14 days then what do we need the stalk for..?


----------

